

Should Browsers Be Allowed To Detect The iPad Mini - mrtnkl
http://martinkool.com/post/35720264286/should-browsers-be-allowed-to-detect-the-ipad-mini

======
255martyn
Very interesting! I'd bet on this being a bug. Hopefully apple fixes it.

